# Grill retrofit



## 403gl (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi there, i'm new to the forum and on the fringe of getting a used 2004 SE.

Just wondering if the newer grill style from the 2007-08 model can be retrofitted to earlier A34 models. Is there a DIY to make it fit? I think the earlier-A34's is sweet in every aspect except for that ugly ass front grill! 

thanks for the help..looking forward to owning a Maxima eventually!


----------

